

Show HN: Risky, a Chrome extension for 'risky clicks' - JayOtter
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/risky/epcggdncglpenbfnacnaedpgpknnekcd
Source on GitHub: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;JoelOtter&#x2F;risky
======
JayOtter
Source is on GH, though it's pretty tiny:
[https://github.com/JoelOtter/risky](https://github.com/JoelOtter/risky)

